# Employment Law help needed please



## Dona (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am in a sticky situation at the moment. My boss had made it clear we are overstaffed but rather than go down the normal route and fairly terminate my contract he's made his mind up to make my life as difficult as possible. 
I was working in sales, he moved me to admin. I didn't mind (which wasn't his plan) so he moved be back to sales. Now he's been overheard saying he's just going to give me all the crappest jobs like emptying the bins.
As I believe it, I won't get paro or ayuda if I leave so am I simply stuck there?! 
My (indefinite) contract was originally for 18hours and I signed an amplification in June to 40 hours but I am studying as well and my hours were meant to be reduced again to 18 so at the moment I am absolutely at my wits end. Tired from overwork as I effectively have no days off now, and fed up with working in an environment where I am so obviously not wanted.
On a separate note they do pay all commission in black and flout a number of other laws, I was thinking of threatening to denounce them but I have no idea of the best course of action. I am looking for any help or suggestions. Is it worth seeking legal advice? I don't think he's broken the terms of my contract...

Dona


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Dona said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in a sticky situation at the moment. My boss had made it clear we are overstaffed but rather than go down the normal route and fairly terminate my contract he's made his mind up to make my life as difficult as possible.
> I was working in sales, he moved me to admin. I didn't mind (which wasn't his plan) so he moved be back to sales. Now he's been overheard saying he's just going to give me all the crappest jobs like emptying the bins.
> ...


Hi Dona

I really do sympathise with you here - it must be awful for you, and its so wrong!

I would really go straight to an employment Lawyer for advice. A lot of Lawyers dont specialise in employment Law, so make sure you choose one that does. I did have a link to a wensite specifically for this I need to go and look to see if I hung on to it. If I find it I will post it on here for you.

For the moment, and whilst you are seeking advice, dont be tempted to walk! as you say if you do that you could lose all your cards ... and at the moment you need to hang on!

Sue x lane:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi again .... this is part of a response we received from a Lawyer on behalf of an ex colleague who need help similar to yours;

"Most specialist Employment Lawyers are based in Malaga, You can goggle them under “abogado laboralista malaga”. In addition they told us "Don’t be daunted by doing this, Labour laws and rulings work extremely efficiently and swiftly in Spain. Maybe your Labour lawyer can even reach an out-of-court-settlement on severance pay with your employer prior to the Labour judge’s ruling speeding things up even more".

Sue x lane:


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Dona said:


> On a separate note they do pay all commission in black and flout a number of other laws, I was thinking of threatening to denounce them ... Dona


It can be argued that anyone _*knowingly *_recieving and accepting moneys in black is colluding with the employer. Both sides could be guilty of tax fraud, and that's why some employers are prepared to take the calculated risk. Be carefull not to fall into the trap without proper advice.

Does Spain have 'mobbing' laws?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Dona,
I'm sorry to hear that yet another fine standing member of society seems to think that if you treat people like dirt, they'll just leave. Please make a conscious effort to programme your mind that you're not leaving without your finiquito and a full and proper alta in the INEM from him. Then, carefully, based on your character, decide on your strategy... and you will need one.

You make several statements on your post that would need to be verifiable if you go the legal route and wish to use them. "He's been heard...." has he? Will the person who "heard him" state that officially?
He's transferred you from a to b - do you have a contract stating what you're employed to do, or can he do that (assuming there could be a genuine need for his business to do that).

Of course, none of this matters if you are sure what he wants is simply for you to leave.

So, the options are clear. Seek legal advice as already stated, from a proper employment lawyer. Best you find out what that might cost before going to the office and sitting down. Wouldn't want to pay them in fees the equivelant of the paro you would get eventually.

Have you tried to have a chat with him? Something along the lines of "I get the feeling you just want me to leave to avoid sending me to the paro - am I being paranoid?" This will at least let him know that you are not ignorant of the intent and might make him tread a little more carefully.
In Spain, like in the UK, people take sickies.
In Spain, like in the UK, fire exits need to be kept clear at all times, or people can have accidents.
In Spain, like in the UK, risk assesments need to be carried out in all working environments. The fire extinguishers need to be on date and of the right type.
And last but not least, his business must be registered under the correct activity under the Seguridad Social, or he, like thousands like him, might have it registered under a less contributing activity. You have every right to go to Seguridad Social and ask what has been contributed for you and under what activity as this impacts your future pension. If it's under flower arranging when you know you work for a logistics company, you can start the ball rolling officially. After all, you are not doing anything else but avoiding what has happened to so many in the past - work lots of years for ****** all pension because the contributions from their employer were wrong or non-existent.


Basically, if you have the right stuff, he has much, much more to loose than you do. He can not be made to know that this is the way you are thinking, but a couple of the above items in the right place at the right time might make him realise that. But you need to stay cool as a cucumber and never, ever mention items that might implicate you - like getting the minimum salary officially then topped up under the counter. Remember, Dinero B doesn't exist - so if you have been getting any pay this way, allowing him to pay less SS and you the minimum wage on your pay slip and the rest under the counter, so far as you're concerned, you've been on minimum wage, period.

Good luck,

Xose


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Dona said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in a sticky situation at the moment. My boss had made it clear we are overstaffed but rather than go down the normal route and fairly terminate my contract he's made his mind up to make my life as difficult as possible.
> I was working in sales, he moved me to admin. I didn't mind (which wasn't his plan) so he moved be back to sales. Now he's been overheard saying he's just going to give me all the crappest jobs like emptying the bins.
> ...



Hi Again,
Here's some self help material. You don't say where you are in Spain, hope there's a "Mobbing" group near you.

acoso moral-mobbing

Xose


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a load more stuff. Step by step suggestions on how to progress followed by a detailed list of the Mobbing contacts all over.

If you haven't guessed yet - I f***ing hate bullies that impact people's lives this way. 

This is a cut and paste from another site.

1/ Pruebas: Ante todo reunir pruebas (documentos, testigos, certificado médico, etc.). Son imprescindibles. Apuntarlo todo, incluso los detalles más insignificantes. 
La razón es clara: cada una de las actuaciones a que somos sometidos en caso de mobbing tiene escasa entidad. 
El acoso moral se caracteriza por ser producido por numerosos pequeños ataques de apariencia inofensiva a lo largo del tiempo. Lo que causa estragos en el acoso no es cada uno de los ataques sino su conjunto. En el caso del tormento llamado "la gota de agua" o "la gota malaya", el hecho de recibir una gota de agua en la cabeza no tiene la menor importancia. Pero si detrás de esa gota hay otra y otra y otra, el resultado puede ser catastrófico. 
Para que el abogado, el psicólogo, el Inspector de trabajo y finalmente el Juez comprendan lo sucedido, se les han de proporcionar los medios necesarios, una información lo más completa posible. 
Una lista de los ataques sufridos, con sus fechas y detalles puede ayudar a esta comprensión. A menudo es difícil de hacer porque a muchos de nosotros nos molesta recordar esos sucesos y también porque, en los casos más avanzados, la depresión debilita la fuerza de voluntad. 
Cada cual debe encontrar la manera más apropiada de confeccionar esa lista, de obligarse a ir apuntando cada detalle a medida que ocurre o que se recuerda en una libretita que se lleva siempre en el bolsillo y que se pasa en limpio de vez en cuando. (V.S.) 

2/ Denuncia: Denunciar el hecho, por burofax, a: 
a.- médico del trabajo 
b.- inspector del trabajo 
c.- seguridad social 

3/ Reconocimiento: Relatar los hechos, solicitando reconocimiento como accidente de trabajo, por burofax a: 
a.- empleador 
b.- con copia por burofax a: 
1.- seguridad social 
2.- médico del trabajo 
3.- inspector del trabajo 

4/ Apoyo: Comunicar los hechos, solicitando apoyo a : 
a.- organizaciones sindicales 
b.- comité de seguridad y salud de la empresa 

5/ Tribunales 
a) empresa privada: Llevar el tema al SMAC: puede denunciar al empleador, al responsable del acoso moral y, de forma general, a todo asalariado que hubiera participado en el acoso. Al existir parte de responsabilidad individual ligada con el contrato de trabajo, denunciar al tribunal de gran instancia. 
b) sector público: 
-Presentar denuncia al Tribunal Administrativo, contra la Administración pública. 
- Presentar denuncia, por lo civil, contra las personas. 
En ambos casos, denunciar las responsabilidades penales. 

6/ Abogado: Primero, informarse personalmente de sus derechos por mediación del código penal, código civil, código de los procedimientos laborales, y Estatuto de los Trabajadores. Luego acudir al abogado con un esquema muy definido y las ideas claras. Asegurarse de seguir un planning de trabajo común, facilitarle el trabajo y supervisarlo todo. 

23/07/2009 

Experto Asociaciones Mobbing 
ANDALUCIA 
Asociación Andaluza contra el Acoso Moral en el Trabajo (ASACAMT) 
Teléfono: 610890852 
e-mail: [email protected] y [email protected] 
Dirección web: Asacamt.org - Mobbing Resources and Information.This website is for sale! 
Presidenta Juana Sánchez Montero 
[email protected] 
AGAVAL Asociación Gaditana de Ayuda a Víctimas de Acoso Laboral 
e-mail: [email protected] 
http://usuarios.lycos.es/agaval 
ARAGON 
Asociación Aragonesa contra el Acoso Psicológico en el Trabajo (A.S.A.C.A.P.T.) 
(Asociaciones de pacientes y familiares) 
Sede: calle Pedro I de Aragón, 8, Zaragoza. 
Teléfono: 678 44 81 76. 
Presidente: D. Eugenio Calleja 
Asociación Aragonesa contra el acoso psicológico ARACAP 
Avda. de Pablo Gargallo nº 13 
50003 Zaragoza 
Teléfonos: 976 078894 / 90 de 11 a 13 
Teléfono movil 630 994274 
Presidenta: Mª Dolores Valladares Gil, Teléfono: 976284502 
[email protected] 
ASTURIAS 
Asociación Asturiana contra el Acoso Psicológico en el Trabajo 
Nos encontrarán todos los miércoles de 6 a 8 de la tarde en: 
C/ Campomanes, nº12, 33009. Oviedo. 
TFNO:: 696 15 21 11 
Más información en nuestra Página Web Oficial mobbing.tk 
BALEARES 
ANAMIB Asociación No al Acoso Moral en el Trabajo en Islas Baleares 
Teléfono: 659 902 189 
[email protected] 
ANAMIB asociación contra el acoso moral laboral 
CANARIAS 
Acepcamt. Asociación Canaria de Empleados Públicos Contra el Acoso Moral en el Trabajo 
http://www.acepcamt.com/index.htm 
ASCAMO - Asociación Canaria contra el Mobbing-SC de Tenerife 
Sede: AAVV "El Chapatal" Parque Cultural Viera y Clavijo SC Tenerife (miércoles 18 a 20 hr) 
Tfo: 659.045.569 ( Lunes a Jueves 18 a 20 hrs) 
e-mail: [email protected] 
Presidenta: Carlota Rodriguez Montero 
CASTILLA-LEON 
AECAMT Asociación Española contra el AMT. 
Presidente: Dr. P.J. Cortés 
[email protected] 
Tfno: 619 546385 
CASTILLA LA MANCHA 
Asociación ACAM (Asociación Creativa Anti-Mobbing) 
Domicilio social:C/ Joaquín Rodrigo nº 16. Cuenca 
[email protected] 
http://acamcuenca.org/ 
Asociación contra el Acoso Laboral S.O.S. -MOBBING- Albacete 
Teléfono: 661.792.983 
Presidente: Kijote. 
nº de registro de Asociaciones en Castilla la Mancha: 14.596 
CIF: G-02339887 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
http://www.galeon.com/sosmobbing/ 
Asociación Castellano-Manchega contra el Acoso Psicológico en el Trabajo 
(Asociaciones de pacientes y familiares) 
Presidenta: Dª Sonia Ruiz Martínez Teléfono: 651 07 50 11 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
CATALUÑA 
Mobbing NO!-Associació catalana 
Hotel d'Entitats "La Pau" 
Edifici Piramidón, pis 9è, despatx 9.4 
c/Pere Vergés nº 1 
08020 Barcelona 
telèfon: 635.998.323 
Delegació Tarragona: 619 58 20 78 
Delegació Lleida: 615 31 41 04 
[email protected] 
(Atención directa: martes 18h a 20h) 
Associació Alto al Mobbing 
Centre Cultural Sta. Eulàlia 
C. Santa Eulàlia, 60 
L'Hospitalet de Llobregat 
Tel. Contacte : 656 48 69 11 
E-mail : [email protected] 
ASSOCIACIÓ ALTO AL MOBBING 
Asociació contra l'Assatjament Moral (Asociación contra el acoso moral) (CLAM) 
La Farinera del Clot 
Gran via Corts Catalanes(frente Carrefour-Plaza de las Glorias) 
Barcelona 
Tel.: 630 370 086 
[email protected] 
http://www.xarxabcn.net/clam/ 
AVALC: Asociación de víctimas del acoso laboral en Cataluña 
Sede provisional: c/Plaça Catalunya, nº32-Bj, de Olesa de Montserrat (Barcelona) 
Teléfono: 652913470 
[email protected] 
AVALC: Asociacin de vctimas del acoso laboral en Catalua 
EXTREMADURA 
PECAL-Plataforma Extremeña Contra el Acoso Laboral 
Cáceres: C/ Moret nº 1, 1º C.P. 10003 
Badajoz: Avda. Godofredo Ortega y Muñoz, 1, local 7. C.P. 06011 
Tlfnos: 927 222 058 - 670 666 266 - 616 614 920 
e-mail: [email protected] 
Asociación anti-mobbing en Extremadura 
Contacto: Manuel Beato Víbora, abogado 
tel.: 927 627 600 
Asociación Extremeña contra el Acoso Moral en el Trabajo 
e-mail: [email protected] 
Secretaria: Mª A. Saavedra D. 
GALICIA 
Asociación Gallega contra el Acoso Moral en el Trabajo 
C/ Juan XXIII, 10, 5º 
15001 A Coruña 
Tels.: 637 954 900 / 617 537 085 
[email protected] 
http://www.terra.es/personal7/agacamt/ 
MADRID 
Asociación ACAL (Acción contra el Acoso Laboral) 
Teléfono: 627 61 29 78 
Información: [email protected] 
Reuniones: Miércoles a las 18 h 
"Asociación ALTO YA" 
Camino de Leganés, nº 54 (Local-Bajo). Población: Móstoles (Madrid) Teléfono: 91.647.72.73 Fax: 91.647.72.73 
Correo electrónico : [email protected] 
NAVARRA 
Asociación navarra contra el acoso laboral 
C/ Marcos Goñi, s/n 
Edificio Andrea 
Teléfono 948 13 10 28 
Atención directa de 5 a 8 de la tarde los martes 
e-mail [email protected] 
www.anacasit.com 
PAÍS VASCO 
Asociación Vasca contra el Acoso Laboral. (AVAL) 
Casa de Asociaciones Itziar, s/n. 01003 VITORIA-GASTEIZ 
teléfono: 605 71 91 92, 618 34 52 06, 945 28 42 86 
[email protected] 
acoso moral-mobbing - Inicio 
http://www.avaleme.org 
Presidenta: Dª Blanca Ruiz de Olano 
Asociación contra el Acoso Moral en el Trabajo del Pais Vasco Hirigoyen 
Acogida Asociación Hirigoyen: Todos los Martes de 19:00 a 21:00 horas 
Centro Municipal de Distrito de Basurto (Garellano) 
C/ Luis Briñas 18, 1ª Planta - Sala 2. 48013 Bilbao. 
Teléfono: 660 52 28 99 
[email protected] 
http://scsx01.sc.ehu.es/mawmobbi/mobbing.htm 
Grupo antimobbing de la Universidad del País Vasco 
(Asociaciones de pacientes y familiares) 
[email protected] 
ASOCIACIÓN CONTRA EL ACOSO MORAL EN EL TRABAJO SOS. ACOSO.MOBBING 
Domicilio:C/ Antonio Machado Nº 17, 3º A. 
C.P. 01010. Vitoria-Gasteiz. 
Tlf. y fax ( 34) 945-175142. 
Móvil ( 34) 656730517 
VALENCIA 
ASOC VALENCIANA PRO-ERRADICACION DEL ACOSO PSICOLOGICO EN EL TRABAJO (AVEAP) 
Telf: 661 63 58 15 
(Presidente: Juan Vicente Navarro) 
[email protected] 
En Castellón 
Telf: 670322741 (Responsable: Maria B. Alonso Fabregat) 
[email protected] 
mira esta pagina web 
links 
http://www.el-refugioesjo.net/asociaciones_mobbing.htm


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Dona,
Sorry about your situation, what a nightmare! Like others have said, its better not to leave otherwise you wont be entitled to the paro. So try to stick it out, however bad it gets. There is a workers organisation going by the initials C.C.O.O., I think. (Hopefully someone will correct me if not.) Dont know where you are but they should have a branch in your nearest town (look up the phone directory). I think for a small one-off fee you can get legal advice through them, they are supposed to be pretty good in situations like yours, I have been told.
I must admit when I had a similar probllem, I did try to see someone there in the Fuengirola branch but had no luck so gave up, which I wish I hadnt, but anyway its another route you could take.

I wouldnt denounce them until you know where you stand legally on that too. And better not to do anything until you get all your papers sorted out, if you do get sacked you will need the Certificado de empresa and your contracts to get the paro, and up to date nominas.

But I wish you luck with it, I hate when employers mess people about like that, too. Its so cowardly.
Good luck,
Caz.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

The best place to get advice is at a "sindicato", as Caz.i says, Comisiones is one, U.G.T. is another. You get free advice if you register with them. if you need them to represent you in any claim, you agree a fee which is a percentage of what they obtain on your behalf. So you don't have to worry about legal fees on top of everything else.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

anles said:


> The best place to get advice is at a "sindicato", as Caz.i says, Comisiones is one, U.G.T. is another. You get free advice if you register with them. if you need them to represent you in any claim, you agree a fee which is a percentage of what they obtain on your behalf. So you don't have to worry about legal fees on top of everything else.


What excellent advice!  For the past few years I have worked voluntarily for a UK professional association aka trade union and have dealt with all kinds of casework, although my 'speciality' was discrimination issues. There is a huge amount of help available, as you say.
IMHO every employed person should join their relevant association or union. It's precisely because so few people do that unions can be taken over by a militant few and used for destructive political purposes.
I'm no expert on EU labour laws in general, just the 'six strands',but the areas I have had experience of show that workers have very good protection against unfair treatment.
When I became a Director of our Company I kept up my union membership and often astounded people at contentious meetings by announcing that I held cards for union membership and also the Institute of Directors. It helped to see both sides so as to (hopefully) form a balanced opinion.
I found it almost impossible to persuade our own employees to join a union as they felt they had no need -we were good employers.
So we had the odd situation where only the owners/directors were union members....


----------



## Dona (Oct 21, 2009)

Thankyou so much everyone for all your replies. I have been signed off by doctor till Monday (stress) so that's bought me some time and I've contacted a lawyer who I'm waiting to hear back from. My other option (feeling more positive today) is to find another job although I loathe the idea of letting a bully 'win'. At least I feel I have options today - thanks to all of you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dona said:


> Thankyou so much everyone for all your replies. I have been signed off by doctor till Monday (stress) so that's bought me some time and I've contacted a lawyer who I'm waiting to hear back from. My other option (feeling more positive today) is to find another job although I loathe the idea of letting a bully 'win'. At least I feel I have options today - thanks to all of you


Way to go, Dona!


----------

